# Getting started in coon hunting.



## shdybrady19 (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a ton of questions about coon hunting and figured I got start a thread that maybe will get sticky'd. And at the same time maybe answer alot of questions people have and will have in the future. 

-What kind of equiptment do you need to start coon hunting?

-At what age should you start your dog off training? 

-Whats the best methods to get a dog started?

If any others have questions feel free to add them


----------



## kfoskey (Jan 2, 2010)

The best thing I can tell you to do is find somebody near you that has some good dogs and start hunting with them. The _Walk With Wick_ books are also some really good resources. I have volume 1 & 2. They both have tons of helpful information. Good luck. 
Oh, as far as the questions that you posted, you could get all kinds of answers because everyone has their own opinion about all of those things. As far as basic equipment, I would say a light, leash, & hip waders. These should get you started. This is assuming you already have a dog, too. Of course, then you'll want to start thinking about a tracking system and shocking system.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 2, 2010)

The way I see it..If your really planning on hunting..The VERY FIRST thing I'd save money for is a tracking system...I'd get a garmin..You've got alot invested in a hound by the time they are old enough to hunt..Why turn it loose without a tracker on it and take a chance of it getting gone!! I know..I've been there and done that..Next would come the light and waders..You can get by without waders here..Then in our area.Your gonna have to get in a deer club or 5 to have somewhere to run the dog..No farms left around here to hunt for free and if you want a COONDOG..You have got to keep it in the woods..Just hunting WMAs during the season will not cut it..Specially with a young dog..

Your pup should be in training now and probably is without you even knowing it..Your probably already teaching it to come to ya and be your friend..Its never to early to mess with one with a coon tail or skin..I would not try and start mine in the woods untill atleast 7 or 8 months old..Take the pup on plenty of walks in the woods during the daytime..Get them used to the woods and water..Some pups will start on their own and some you will need a friend with a good broke older hound to show them the ropes..Just remember going in that not all pups grow up to be coondogs..Very few do! Its like playing the lotto..Good Luck!


----------



## shdybrady19 (Jan 2, 2010)

alright what are some good brands on shock and tracking. I see you say garmin. Any others? And I have been working with her. I figured in the early years is the time to begin the bond. That way when it comes to training she will want to please and be a good dog. Can you run your dogs on coons out of season? Just let them tree it and give them a treat or is that illegal?


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 2, 2010)

I personally would not have anything other than a Garmin system..They are the top of the line nowdays! Plenty others out there but they will all run about the same price new..As for shockers..Tri-tronics and Dogtra are the top 2 but I'm hearing sportdog shockers are pretty good and they are cheaper..Yes you can run your hounds all year but cant shoot any from the end of Feb untill Oct 15th every year..You can kill one a night in the northern coon zone and 3 a night in the southern coon zone..


----------



## shdybrady19 (Jan 2, 2010)

how much and where do you buy the cages for live coons? to let the dog push around the yard and tie in a tree? Would you suggest this for training methods Michael?


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 2, 2010)

shdybrady19 said:


> how much and where do you buy the cages for live coons? to let the dog push around the yard and tie in a tree? Would you suggest this for training methods Michael?


Thats illegal here in north ga lol......PM sent..


----------



## shdybrady19 (Jan 2, 2010)

oh my bad. Coon skin it is lol. So what legal methods are there?


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Jan 3, 2010)

since when is a roll cage illegal...really no different than letting a pup bark at a cage coon (trap)....n half the pups 
ive ever had would flip an roll a trap around bout like a roll cage....

shady....if youre serious bout coon huntin....spend the money on good stuff youre gonna be using...get a garmin...nothing else compares...get a Tri tronics shock system trashbreaker ultra G2 is top of the line pretty much...I had a classic 70 I liked pretty well....get a nice light something u can count on with an led head preferably....I have had about one of every type of light and I really like the K lite I have its a 21 volt K lite Belt light w Led PRO head...its the best set up I ve had yet I really like it....If you'll go to Valleycreekhunting supply.com you can find some of this stuff used in good condition for a real fair price...I personally order everthing from conkeysoutdoors.com   Bruce is the best on price shipping and helpfulness all the way round great guy to do business with....

the shocker u might could hold off on...a good light and a good pair of waders ( get Muck boots w Dans or Valley Creek chaps) (from the 2 websites I mentioned above) I love my Mucks theyre like wearin bed room slippers in the woods...and a tracking sytem(garmin) are necessary...it'll make thing s a much more pleasnt experience....Garmin shipped 2 your door from Conkeys w 1 DC 30 collar $550.00...K- light w Led head about $400 or lil more(find a good used one)  Waders ( $110-$130) ...and a lifetime of searching for a dog worth a flip to follow!!!!!


----------



## shdybrady19 (Jan 3, 2010)

yeah i know most people on here ask whats the best for the cheapest. And Im really not that way. I want to buy the top of the line tracking system and light system. Thanks for the insight on everything. Anyone else


----------



## DEAD EYE (Jan 3, 2010)

Having a live coon is illegal! not what kind of cage you have it in unless you have a permit.


----------



## shdybrady19 (Jan 3, 2010)

Noted. Lets talk dog boxes. I think a two bay would fit my needs. I do have two dogs. One is just not a coon dog. But I cant tell if ill get another in the future. What about the temperatures in the summer time in the metal ones? They seem like the dog could really bake in those things. I know the season isnt in summer but training is. Has anybody made any nice ones out of wood? Thoughts on those?


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jan 3, 2010)

shdybrady19 said:


> Noted. Lets talk dog boxes. I think a two bay would fit my needs. I do have two dogs. One is just not a coon dog. But I cant tell if ill get another in the future. What about the temperatures in the summer time in the metal ones? They seem like the dog could really bake in those things. I know the season isnt in summer but training is. Has anybody made any nice ones out of wood? Thoughts on those?



Wood will be heavy get an Aluminum with good ventilation


----------



## shdybrady19 (Jan 3, 2010)

im a bit of a car guy. I did toss up the idea of an aluminum box with electric fan off a car lol.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jan 3, 2010)

shdybrady19 said:


> im a bit of a car guy. I did toss up the idea of an aluminum box with electric fan off a car lol.



We got some Battery powered fans from wally world and hung on the doors this summer they work gr8


----------



## shdybrady19 (Jan 3, 2010)

Alright what about lights. What are some good brand of those?


----------



## jaybo81 (Jan 3, 2010)

shdybrady19 said:


> Alright what about lights. What are some good brand of those?



ive got the 28v k light with mr kelleys new led
 head i love it


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 3, 2010)

shdybrady19 said:


> Noted. Lets talk dog boxes. I think a two bay would fit my needs. I do have two dogs. One is just not a coon dog. But I cant tell if ill get another in the future. What about the temperatures in the summer time in the metal ones? They seem like the dog could really bake in those things. I know the season isnt in summer but training is. Has anybody made any nice ones out of wood? Thoughts on those?


I have a heritage and houndsman deluxe dog box..Both have top storage..Both are heavy as crap..I do hunt all summer and heats not really a problem if you only have 1 dog to a side..I'd actually search for a good used aluminum box if I were you..Can save yourself a couple hundred that way..You can come check mine out if you want to but they aint aluminum...



shdybrady19 said:


> Alright what about lights. What are some good brand of those?


Lots and lots of lights out there...Check out Blazer,Cajun,brite eyes,vally creek,Dang everybody makes lights now..I have some coon huntin magazines you can come get if you want them..You can see for yourself..All the lights are about the same nowdays..I'd look at the warrenty aspect of them..Also it seems as if everyone is going to the L.E.D. heads..I think they are the wave of the future..


----------



## shdybrady19 (Jan 3, 2010)

awesome. Is your houndsman wood or steel? Also ill check out the night. It seems most are going with the 21 volt belt light. So I think ill check those out. there seems to be too many boxes on here for me to buy one new. So I can save some there. But ill buy the tracking system and the lights new for the warranty.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 3, 2010)

Mines wood with aluminum siding..Still heavy!!! When you check with Valley creek on a Garmin..See if they have any refurbished systems..They are cheaper with the same warrenty as a new one! Also you can get them Alot cheaper on line than any hound supply place..Thats where I got mine and despite what folks say.Garmin will still cover the warrenty..Just call them and ask them before buying if they cover it from the place you buy from..If you do go with a hound supply dealer..Bruce Conkey is the cheapest on them......Thats who I buy most of my stuff from..


----------



## shdybrady19 (Jan 4, 2010)

whats yall's take on the coon scent in the bottle?


----------



## DEAD EYE (Jan 4, 2010)

Check ERWINCOMP.COM FOR prices thats where i bought mine.I didnt pay but 474.95 for garmin astro& dc 30 collar. I also got a portable long range antenna & truck magnetic mount antenna ,all together was 574.80. every where else they were 599.00 for just the astro & dc 30 collar.


----------

